# How much to charge for riding a horse?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope someone else will give you some idea. Around here, there are tons of 'horseless rider' ads where folks are willing to do this in exchange for the riding time (i.e. for free).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I hope someone else will give you some idea. Around here, there are tons of 'horseless rider' ads where folks are willing to do this in exchange for the riding time (i.e. for free).


 I don't know of skilled riders who would work a horse for free. I pay any where from 15.00-40.00 a ride depending on credentials and type of riding.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

$15/ride is my base price for up to a 40 minute workout. 

Part of riding for someone else is the responsibility to not jack up the horse so that the owner can't ride it easily.

So, if I have someone who really is a beginner or has a low skill level, I only work the horse on the three basic gaits, a nice easy stop, simple right, and simple left, a few steps back. I don't even address the horse's potential for whatever he'd excel at.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Factor in your time before and after the ride. An hour's riding turns into another half hour of your time. Minimum of $25 per ride and about an hour is enough. Be prepared for a barn sour horse when you try to take him alone on the trails. When you go to his place you have to factor in gas and wear and tear on your vehicle, unless you're riding a bicycle and even then.....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is assuming liability for the rides with the granddaughter/friends?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here, the rate is $25 for an hour or so of riding. I used to train for the public, occassionally I will get phone calls from someone wanting me to put a few rides on their horse, I refuse all now as of last year and being thrown. I am officially out of the horse training biz.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I don't know of skilled riders who would work a horse for free. I pay any where from 15.00-40.00 a ride depending on credentials and type of riding.


Our area may not be the norm. We have 3 major universities (UNC, Duke, and NC State) in the area and there are tons of horse skilled ladies in college with a horse back home looking to ride while they're at school. There is also a set of people that have been forced out of horse ownership because of the economy. In both cases, for people wanting to ride, it beats leasing a horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

AlexS said:


> Who is assuming liability for the rides with the granddaughter/friends?


Wish it weren't so:-x but this is the first thing I thought of when I read this thread's title. To take money to ride someone else's horse I at least want 3rd party insurance as well as written waivers stating the agreement between myself & owner that if anything went wrong I wouldn't be liable. Re riding with the granddaughter or such, remember that if you're doing this for money, you're legally deemed a 'professional' in the horse industry & as such are legally responsible for the safety of minors that are in your vacinity, even if not riding with you(because a 'professional' should be more responsible than a parent). - Eg. it's ridiculous IMO, but even so far as an owner's child getting bitten by her pony & I'm on the property within eyesight & didn't warn the mother & daughter of the dangers:shock:.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeaah, it seems so simple on the surface...ride a guys horse for a few rides to tune it up but when you look at it closer. There are all kinds of things that come to light or could get involved. I'd think it through carefully and then do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i wouldnt even consider it without a business license and liability coverage, Sorry but we have created a suit happy environment to live in. Guy hires you you ride horse say it seems fine, guy takes horse home kid gets on, barn sour horse runs back to barn, girl falls off, You loose your house. Pretty much how things work these days.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The liability was my first thought as well. I give lessons and train for a living, with the insurance costs there is no way I would even consider riding just one horse part time. It wouldn't begin to cover the cost of the liability policy. Though being at your place of employment, you may be covered as an employee by the bo's policy. I would strongly suggest finding out if you are covered by the bo's policy before swinging a leg over that horse. 

As far as what to charge, that would depend. How much will you be riding, how long, will you be just tuning up or teaching new things? I do mostly colt starting - I charge $450/mo - owner provides all hay, feed & bedding. It comes out to just shy of $25/ride, horse is worked 5 days a week guaranteed but most weeks I ride 6. If it's just a one off ride, off property I charge mileage and $35/hr.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OP, it depends on your area and experience, but around here an experienced rider is paid $25-30/ride (I posted ad while back looking for one). However personally I wouldn't go with one without the insurance (as I don't want to face all kinds of charges something would of happen).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> OP, it depends on your area and experience, but around here an experienced rider is paid $25-30/ride (I posted ad while back looking for one). However personally I wouldn't go with one without the insurance (as I don't want to face all kinds of charges something would of happen).


 
I agree with Kitten - Your rate needs to factor insurance.

If it was on your own property, you could possibly get by with a waiver but at an open barn . . . too many variables.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The cheaper you work? The less the people will value your skills.

I'd ask 450 a month if horse was at your place, and horse would have to stay full month.

I wouldn't go somewhere else I don't think. There could be kids running around, dogs etc, that you would have no control over.

I got into this a little this summer, offered to help an older woman 66 who had gotten a horse. Horse had number, owner timid. 

Went and helped, free, all advice was either ignored or undone by the woman where the horse was boarding, who was into NH (had read books and seen DVD's and gone to a clinic). No prior experience than that.

Who I might further add, has now been knocked down (by horse tripping her while leading???), bucked off a known to be unbroke horse, who she got on anyway, and being double barreled and rolled because she walked behind the horse when another dominant horse was coming up behind the tied horse.

I on other hand, have YEARS of working with horses, of several different breeds, disciplines, and owning my own, as well as father being Saddlebred trainer, and my experience did NOT come from books, DVD's and clinic. Mine came from years of doing this, knowing how to read a horse, and knowing what I was doing.

Guess which advice was given greater weight?

My mistake, was in doing it FREE. True the owner did give me money, 50 dollars,but that was not near what I used to charge per lesson.

Last time that will happen. 

Your time is worth at least 450, if you are feeding. And if you decide to do by rides?

20 is what was being paid for someone to come and put rides on young stock. Per horse, per ride, but those were at barn too.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Look into USEF, US Equestrian Federation. Don't they provice liability insurance if person joins? I looked in to CEF one time. It's been a few years but there was coverage for coaches and trainers in the $50 annual membership. BTW, when my boy heads off for training, the board for outside paddock is $270 and training is $125 week. Two waivers were signed, one for the trainer and one for the person who owns the facility. Whether or not the waivers would hold up in court they do provide a clear picture of what can happen so it it my decision to send the horse or keep him home. Yes, if it comes down to it and they can't reach me the horse can be euthanized. We are dealing with large animals whose main focus is survival and anything can happen. As Palomine stated, it takes years to learn how to read a horse and prevent mishaps before they happen.


----------

